# Bougainvillea - silly pet tricks with plants



## The Snark (Feb 19, 2018)

A nicely obscure little florp in botanyishness.

So the bougs shoot out new stems and you hack away at them and they shoot out more and you hack some more and welcome to the world of perpetual motion. Each branch cut off produces several new branches.

Instead, set aside a few minutes once a week. Approach your bougs with great malice aforethought and kink over the new growth branches. If young enough they won't break. The kink is there forever and the branch keeps growing, curving the end back up towards the sunlight. Kink again. Wash, rinse, repeat.

But do your kinking with a purpose. Kink it in a direction where the regrow will make it spiral, or zig zag, or even combine with neighboring branches to form weird clumps and knots.

Our bougs are in their spring flush right now. Sadly my last years efforts got hacked down by Airhead hiring a gardener, but I'll get pictures of this years botanical sadism this time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mickiem (Feb 19, 2018)

I guess I’m not kinky enough to understand. Are you crimping like pie crust?  (Are you crimpy enough to get it?)   Sounds very cool. I need pictures!  I’m picturing Medusa...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

